# The day Sansa came into our lives



## OliverandCo. (Jul 20, 2012)

I have not been online in a long time. But around 3 October my boyfriend and I were walking down the road to the store and noticed an unfamiliar cat bunched up tight in a corner of the back door of the store. She was small and her eyes were squeezed shut, she was very afraid and wouldn't immediately come up to me. I'm used to petting cats on the street and can usually note which ones are used to being out and which ones are scared. She was very scared. And small, a little underweight. I thought she was hurt bc of the way she moved her tail so I said we're definitely not keeping her outside. 
We carried her back to our place, and put her in the bathroom separate from Oliver. I got straight online to the non-profit sites on facebook, for anybody to come take her to SPCA, humane services, foster anything. I called the no-kill shelter and they flat out refused her (which is my problem with no-kill organizations, a story for another day). I had 2 people lined up within 3 or 4 days. One was going to drive her to the other's house as a foster. Oh, also, I did up posters looking for her home. As sweet and affectionate as she is I thought someone was missing her. Bc I was convinced we could not keep her, our place is small and we couldn't afford to have her spayed and everything else. He being locked in the bathroom became a source of tension between myself and boyfriend- we were at our wit's end. This cat was nice, friendly, talkative.. But she was not spayed and we couldn't keep her. Oh, and when the tentative foster lady found out she wsn't spayed, she refused to take her. 
October 10, we still had her. We don't drive because if we did I would have dropped her off at SPCA days earlier. We were at the mercy of organizations on fb. Nobody would come take her but nobody would "allow" me to take her SPCA. My bf and I talked long and hard about it and decided to have her spayed and keep her if she got along with Oliver. We had grown somewhat attached by then.
We wrote all the leading female characters from Game of Thrones on paper and drew Sansa out of the bag. 

A stroke of sheer luck: Around the 19th of Oct I get a call at midnight from an acquaintance who is involved with a non-profit feral cat colony organization who spay colony cats and she was part of a group who captured 30 ferals for spay the next morning, but because of the weather they only caught 26 and wondered if I wanted Sansa spayed at no charge. All fee's were covered by the org and the vets were doing it for free. So we had Sansa spayed for free, but we gave them a donation anyway.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

How sweet she is! Looks like she is saying thank you in the picture with her mouth open, thank you very much for taking me in and loving me. Lucky kitty


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Awww I love the pic of Sansa getting her chin tickled  how fortunate you were able to get her spayed for free! Poor baby, she's lucky you found her that night. She's a sweetie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Does Sansa have a black tail? That's a pretty interesting contrast, if so.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Aww, she's so adorable! It looks like she's settling in just fine. And now Oliver has a playmate!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

tezster said:


> Does Sansa have a black tail? That's a pretty interesting contrast, if so.


That's the common Van pattern - mostly white with one or two black (or other color) markings on the head and tail of same color as the markings.

My Penny is the same way.

Congratulations on getting Sansa - beautiful cat. Love the neck rubs photo.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

*I love that second pic*

What a happy cat


----------



## OliverandCo. (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks so much guys! It was extremely lucky, for her and us that we kept her that extra week because I'd say it saved her life, literally. Oliver loves her and while she healed and now with Oliver getting over being sick they have to be separated so we notice one sleeps next to the door. Last night she was mewing to him in the bathroom, on the same hand though, she has no problem stealing his food. 
I guess she is van pattern then! I had no idea, here's another pic. NebraskaCat, Penny is gorgeous  

She is so very talkative, that chin tickle photo was the night we brought her inside and I was trying to get pics. That one I couldn't throw out  The first photo became her stock photo for my posters and ads and this side view one I shared a bunch of times. I'm glad we have Miss Sansacat in our family now. Even though she should be re-named Trouble.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She is beautiful! What a nice happy ending to her story.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

So cute! I love the second picture as well


----------



## OliverandCo. (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh Jetlay, it's just the beginning! 

Thanks guys


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

What a great story!! I'm glad she has a permanent safe and loving home.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

She looks like she's on the prowl to create some trouble in that last picture! Trouble makers definitely keep things lively and interesting though.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I had never had a white cat before until now. Mine has a little patch on the face and a raccoon tail. She is very pretty with her black tail and she looks so happy.


----------



## Mittens09 (Nov 6, 2013)

What an amazing inspirational story, she is adorable

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OliverandCo. (Jul 20, 2012)

Yep. Sansa keeps us on our feet! My sister was here last weekend and again tonight, both times she thought Sansa was starved or something because she gets underfoot and meows as if she's begging for food. 
I want to see all your kitties now!


----------



## Astarael (Feb 20, 2013)

Happy Gotcha day, Sansa! She's very pretty, and so is Oliver! Cute drawing, btw!


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

This story is very heart-warming. I love it, for you and for Sansa! And I surprisingly like the name, too  Congrats to all involved! I love it!!!! And keep the pics coming, she's adorable.


----------



## OliverandCo. (Jul 20, 2012)

Astareal, *eta* Thanks for the compliment. I thought you were referring to my avatar so I have a copy of that attached. My SansaCat "Chun-Li" though, thanks  I'm waiting to have more time becaus eI'm doing Oliver (aka Wally) as Ryu from Street Fighter.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

Omg she is too cute

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OliverandCo. (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks  
She's after gaining a little weight now, we feed them 3x a day on reduced portions and she's getting to be a big girl now! She used to be light like a ferret but she's feeling more like a cat now. 

She sleeps on and off but she's always got her radar on for any sounds of food or playing. I took the laundry basket picture about 15 minutes ago when I went in to sort laundry. Both of them wanted their own basket but were playing with the same toy! I have a video on my phone, so I need to learn how to transfer it to youtube to share. She's a rascal.


----------

